# counter rotating tines



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Honda use to make a rear-tine, self propelled tiller that had half the tines going forward and half reverse. Shear pins would break in anything but the softest soil.

Counter-rotating tines would push the tiller back toward the operator, so if you hit compacted soil or a rock, the machine will come back at your feet. Likewise, most tillers that rotate in the direction that you are tilling will jump forward when you hit a hard object. I would rather have the machine jump forward.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've owned both---TroyBuilt(counter rotating)---And WeedEater--(forward)

The Troy was best at breaking turf and bad rocky soil--It was outstanding in those situations.

The new forward rotating machine is fast and very thorough in tilling clean soil. I am happy with the forward rotating machine, The old TroyBuilt was better--But not that much.

The danger of getting tangled into a counter rotating machine is real. That was one thought in my mind when I bought my new machine.--Mike--


Edit: The counter rotating machine did not 'jump back' when it encountered a rock--it just stopped moving until the rock tumbled free--

The danger was in rocking the machine forward and turning--tripping on freshly tilled soil and ending up with your foot under the guard.-M-


----------

